# Vistas panorámicas urbanas y rurales del Perú



## joska (Jan 7, 2010)

..


----------



## joska (Jan 7, 2010)

Cajamarca









Chota Cajamarca









El Callao









Piura









Mollendo - Arequipa









Pucallpa


















Valle del Vicanota en Pisac - Cusco









andenes en Pisac









Calca en el Valle Sagrado









Quillabamba en la ceja de selva cusqueña


----------



## joska (Jan 7, 2010)

Pueden poner aportes sobre *Vistas panorámicas urbanas y rurales del Perú* incluye panorámicas de pueblos, ciudades, paisajes, etc, de la costa sierra y selva del Perú


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

buenas panorámicas


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Algunas panorámicas de Ayacucho


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Muy bellas las panoramicas.. sera un buen thread.*


----------



## Mr. Freeman (Nov 3, 2009)

puro ladrillo.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

*Pampas...*

Tayacaja...en Huancavelica:

roll-------->>>>


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lindas fotos, me gusto mucho la de Chota, Cajamarca. Tuvé el gusto de conocer solo la ciudad de Cajamarca y me gusto muchisimo, es uno de los departamentos más lindos del Perú.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Digary said:


> Tayacaja...en Huancavelica:
> 
> roll-------->>>>
> 
> ...


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

El lugar es muy bonito.....saludos!!


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Purix - Peru said:


> Digary said:
> 
> 
> > Tayacaja...en Huancavelica:
> ...


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenas panoramicas
las del valle sagradoi me encatan
la de quillabamba tb !


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buen thread, tengo algunas las compartiré segun avance el hilo



saludos.


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Paracas










Punta Sal



















Ilo


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Buen thread


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

Costa verde - Lima verdadera panoramica

Scroll ------>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ----->>> 










pano posteada anteriormente aqui


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Woauuuuuuuu, la panoramica de la costa verde de Lima, esta de lujo, creo que nunca habia visto una tán grande, desde Magdalena hasta Chorrillos, que increible. Que hermosa la bahia de Lima, con un gran futuro muy prometedor, una de las cosas que hace que Lima sea tán diferente a las demas capitales de Latinoamerica.


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

y eso que la recorte casi un 50 % a lo largo 

saludos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

QUE TALES FOTOS, MUY BUENAS.


GRACIAS POR EL APORTE PURIX. LA FOTO A DIGARY LE SALIO MUY BIEN, EL SENTIDO COMUN DE PRESENTAR EN ARMONIA VISUAL Y ESTETICA ELEMENTAL EN LAS FOTOS, LOS COLORES Y LOS ANGULOS MUY BUENO.


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

Digary said:


> Purix - Peru said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh god....gracias por el programa...me salió super bien....aunque cambiaría un poco el brillo y las sombras. GRacias igual. Una pregunta...como hago para que no aparezca ptgui varias veces en la imagen. Estoy utilizando la versión Trial.
> ...


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Digary said:


> Purix - Peru said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh god....gracias por el programa...me salió super bien....aunque cambiaría un poco el brillo y las sombras. GRacias igual. Una pregunta...como hago para que no aparezca ptgui varias veces en la imagen. Estoy utilizando la versión Trial.
> ...


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Purix - Peru said:


> Digary said:
> 
> 
> > Pasame tu correo y te lo mando.... antes usaba el photostick pero me quedo con el ptgui, en mi caso que no se usar el photoshop...
> ...


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Zvre. te envie un PM purix.

Saludos.


----------



## Gustavo81 (Mar 25, 2010)

muy buen dato tambien habia un prigrama corel painter, alguien lo probo para el retoque fotografico?


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ESA VISTA ES MUY BUENA.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Vista de Arequipa desde Sachaca. Arequipa y sus 3 volcanes








[/url] Nuestros volcanes por Hans Rivadeneira © www.hansrivadeneira.com, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Purix - Peru said:


> Vista de Arequipa desde Sachaca. Arequipa y sus 3 volcanes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muy buena hans


----------

